

The New Face of CyanogenMod.org - m-r-a-m
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/the-new-face-of-cm-org

======
m-r-a-m
I'm glad they got rid of the useless devices page. The previous version only
listed some of the supported devices and most of them were several years old.
The new link takes you directly to the wiki, which provides lots of helpful
information.

